# Frog Huntin



## trapperlee (May 2, 2014)

Anybody frog hunt/gig? What's your preferred way, by hand, by gig, shootin em, or any other way. Any possible thing bout frog huntin put it here.


----------



## M80 (May 3, 2014)

We used to go up every year to Missiouri to visit my dads best friend from high school. He owns a hog farm and we would help on the farm and turkey hunt. I looked more forward to carrying my 22 and killing black birds and frogs. Big frogs, he has multiple ponds for the hogs.  We would sneak up over the small dammmms and shoot the bull frogs right between the eyes. We would make our rounds over the property back and forth and throughout a week we would kill around 60 to eat for the cookout before we left. It was a lot of fun and really it's the only hunting I can say my mom has ever done. I guess she didn't feel bad killing a ol frog.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 3, 2014)

Used to do a lot of frog gigging back in the day down in Louisiana. After starting out with a gig I soon figured out that I really didn't need it, started just catching them by hand. Stealth and a good light made that possible. Oh, and a small boat....we approached them from the water only. We usually used a pirogue, but a small jon boat or canoe would work also. Put them in one of those fish baskets with spring loaded top and bottom door. Always put them in basket head first.....don't ask me how I know that.


----------



## kmaxwell3 (May 3, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Used to do a lot of frog gigging back in the day down in Louisiana. After starting out with a gig I soon figured out that I really didn't need it, started just catching them by hand. Stealth and a good light made that possible. Oh, and a small boat....we approached them from the water only. We usually used a pirogue, but a small jon boat or canoe would work also. Put them in one of those fish baskets with spring loaded top and bottom door. Always put them in basket head first.....don't ask me how I know that.



We did it the same way.


----------



## dtala (May 3, 2014)

I shoot em with a 270Weatherby, my favorite frog gun.....


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 3, 2014)

dtala said:


> I shoot em with a 270Weatherby, my favorite frog gun.....







I've gigged 'em, shot 'em, snatched 'em barehanded, shot 'em with a bow, all kinds of stuff. One thing that works great in the daytime is a big long cane pole with a few feet of line and a hook with a little piece of red cloth tied to it. If you can sneak up behind him and dangle that hook in front of him before he jumps, he will grab it every single time.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (May 3, 2014)

Georgia is no good for big bullfrogs. In KY we killed some monsters.  So tasty!!! Go to another state.  All I seen here are leopard frogs and small bullfrogs. BB guns and flashlight works the best but giggin is fun.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 3, 2014)

I can't believe that Kentucky actually has a season on bullfrogs listed in the hunting regulations. 


There are some huge bullfrogs here in western NC-ones that could swaller a half-grown housecat.


----------



## trapperlee (May 3, 2014)

I found me a good spot for some bull frogs gonna keep it under wraps, but what bout those leopard frogs? They any good to eat?


----------



## TJay (May 4, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Used to do a lot of frog gigging back in the day down in Louisiana. After starting out with a gig I soon figured out that I really didn't need it, started just catching them by hand. Stealth and a good light made that possible. Oh, and a small boat....we approached them from the water only. We usually used a pirogue, but a small jon boat or canoe would work also. Put them in one of those fish baskets with spring loaded top and bottom door. Always put them in basket head first.....don't ask me how I know that.



That's what we did too.  When I lived in Louisiana there was a little bayou called Bayou Pierre just south of Shreveport and if you got there at the beginning of the season you could load the boat.  We'd clean 'em as we caught 'em.  Cut 'em across the back and pull the skin off the legs twist 'em in half and throw the front half back.  On the return trip back every snake in the bayou had a frog head in his mouth.


----------



## ChattNFHunter (May 5, 2014)

trapperlee said:


> I found me a good spot for some bull frogs gonna keep it under wraps, but what bout those leopard frogs? They any good to eat?



I've ate them before.  Just fried.  Tasted fine to me… but then again I haven't ever had any other type of frog legs to compare them to.


----------



## speedcop (May 6, 2014)

lake seminole is loaded with them. If you can fight off the mosquitos you can nab some bigguns!


----------



## Shug (May 7, 2014)

I've gigged them and shot them both, We would clean them there and put the front half on a hook with about 6' of cord tied to a milk jug for turtles. Turtles would crawl upon the bank after getting hooked and by morning had a mess of frogs and turtles


----------



## chevyman10709 (Jun 8, 2014)

Blowgun is the most fun way that I've found


----------



## irishredneck (Jun 11, 2014)

dtala said:


> I shoot em with a 270Weatherby, my favorite frog gun.....


I use that for gray squirrels but for those fox squirrels I use my 7mm mag.


----------



## MFOSTER (Jun 12, 2014)

My experience where they are a lot of frogs there are a lot of snakes


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 12, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> I can't believe that Kentucky actually has a season on bullfrogs listed in the hunting regulations.
> 
> 
> There are some huge bullfrogs here in western NC-ones that could swaller a half-grown housecat.


----------



## joedublin (Aug 30, 2014)

Back in the 60's and 70's we used to catch them  with fly rods or catch 'em by swimmin' them down...lots of fun and lots of exercise. The good ole days !


----------

